# Happy Senior



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It must bring a smile to your face to see Maxine still acting like a pup. I wish you many more years with her company.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

She sounds very special to you... let's hope your girl breaks that record!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Your story has bought a smile to my face - I hope you have many more happy years with Maxine.

Sadly i lost my 2 golden oldies with the space of 9 months - Ginny was 15 nearly 16 and Holly was 14, I hoped they would live forever, but knew that could never be.

Grab all your golden memories while you can and give your special girl a big hug from me.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope she beats that record!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Ann, what a happy, uplifting post! My angel boy lived to almost 14 1/2, and I'd give a great deal to have him in my arms for just five minutes more. Treasure each and every day with Maxine, take more photos than you ever thought possible, and jus be joyful that your heart is so full with her in your life


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am praying my Selka who is almost 10 breaks his dad's record of almost 17!
You Go Maxine!! Keep tuggin!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I too looked up the age of the oldest Golden, when Sam turned 12. I believe the dog lived in England or Scotland. I bet we've all done that. I hope Maxine makes it. Ike's only 2, he has many years to live before he has to worry about beating Maxine's record!  Anyway, isn't Maxine just the PERFECT name for the longest lived Golden Oldie!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope you break that record too. She sounds like a really awesome girl and showing the pups who is top dog.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone! She is very special. 

"IF" I remember the dog who holds the oldest golden record, his name was Max. LOL We named our Max(ine) after the Hallmark character, so she should live to be a cranky old dog shouldn't she LOL. 

When she had her knee surgery, and then another clinic who did a dental process for her, in both instances they take blood before the surgery to make sure the dog is healthy for the procedure. Both clinics called me and asked me "are you sure she is the age you stated?" Yup and I have her papers to prove it. Do you know how comforting that is when your worried about your senior friend? 

She is my best friend. I tell her EVERY day what she means to me. There is no way in heck I could ever take her for granted. She has been the worlds easiest dog. She is the epitome of the golden breed. I will say she is still quite pretty too. I will attach a picture from last spring. Not the best picture, I will get more as we get outside to play in the spring and keep posting them.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think that is a gorgeous picture! I love the golden oldies. They are just gentle souls, but th epuppy comes out to play too.
I hope you and maxine get many more wonderful years!


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

I feel the same way about our Buddy. He will be 13 in June. He acks like a puppy! We laugh all the time at his excitment over everything. He loves life and all his friends (anyone who comes to his house is his best friend). I know of a lab who lived 21 years. Thats our goal.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Just checking in again.
How is Maxine? I hope she is still having a ball.


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Here is one 19 1/2 
Max just had his 19th B-day on Dec 7, 2004. He was born in Oxford England) and from day one was pretty laid back, though of course that's all relative to what young Goldens are like. He loves to eat...lives to eat?







His diet consists of table scraps and kibble, and biscuits that the patrons at the cafe next door buy for him. He still has all his teeth, but can only hear the sound of the food dish it seems....selective hearing. He is the greeter at our business, WildWays Adventure Sports in Christina Lake, BC and is known to many of the customers who return each year and look around for him, especially the children. Everyone remarks "Is he still going? I can't believe it!". And frankly, we can't either. This winter will probably be his last, as his hips are starting to go, but that's really only happened over the last year.


People don't believe how old my Logan is.... he still has a skip in his step when we go for a walk....


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I read on another golden site I have book marked at home that Max was 18 1/2 when he died, I am SURE it is the same dog. Whatever. OK (my) Max I guess you need to live 8 more years, 20 it is! :

Maxine is doing AWESOME my husband was just saying last night when they went for a walk she was walking his legs off. Usually she slows down coming home from the park (she doesn't want to leave) she was still trucking. Her walks are still over 2 miles on a regular basis. No one believes how old she is either. 

We had a fun agility match at our training facility last weekend. We let her go out on course, do the tunnels and chutes and any jumps 12" or less. She started agility at 9 1/2. She could have been really good, too bad I didn't know about it when she was younger.


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> I read on another golden site I have book marked at home that Max was 18 1/2 when he died, I am SURE it is the same dog. Whatever. OK (my) Max I guess you need to live 8 more years, 20 it is! :
> 
> Maxine is doing AWESOME my husband was just saying last night when they went for a walk she was walking his legs off. Usually she slows down coming home from the park (she doesn't want to leave) she was still trucking. Her walks are still over 2 miles on a regular basis. No one believes how old she is either.
> 
> We had a fun agility match at our training facility last weekend. We let her go out on course, do the tunnels and chutes and any jumps 12" or less. She started agility at 9 1/2. She could have been really good, too bad I didn't know about it when she was younger.


Yep we go for 2 miles too! He still wants to run but I have to keep my eye on him because he slipped chasing the cat the other day and pulled his leg a little.... he doesn't like anyone sniffing his stuff :


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Me and Gilmour do 2 miles a day too.

But in our case, it's all between the rooms inside the house, and all my steps are amplified by 100 due to all the side stepping I have to do because he's always between my feet


----------

